# Land mullet



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey just wondering whether anyone has kept these?If so what are they like? and would you be able to keep them outside in Western Sydney (Castle Hill)?Any other information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

Longtom keeps and breeds them. They love the cold. In QLD where ya get them its always up in the ranges. The colder the range the more mullets seem to be there.
Rob


----------



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

ah sick thanks heaps.


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

Becareful with them, the bloody things will try and take a finger off if they get the chance, and bite hard enough to nearly do the job.
Rob


----------



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

haha ok thanks for the heads up.


----------



## instar (Jul 10, 2005)

Are they much more robust than blueys or stumps?


----------



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

I think so from what I have read.I hope thats right lol.


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

I think that they are the second largest skink in the world, betten by a soloman island skink. I may be wrong. Anyway a full grown mullet dwarfs any bluey or shingle. they are huge.
Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Land mulletsare found down to gosford district dan,and people in sydney have maintained them successfully fo many years.There was a nice colony at ourimbah near the highway but the expressway got built on top of them. :roll:


----------



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

oh k thanks all for your information


----------



## Schlange (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: RE: Land mullet*



instar said:


> Are they much more robust than blueys or stumps?



MUCH bigger. saw afew out at queen mary falls in SE QLD.


----------



## Jadey (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

Is melbourne too cold for them or can they be kept outside in melbourne too?


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

does anyone have any pics i havn't seen one before (i think).
how large do they get?


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

Jason,- contact longtom he may have some pics, if not he may take some when they come out in the next month or two. Awsome animals.
Rob


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

60cm TL, I'll dig up some pics for you.


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

thats a huge skink


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

From kingsnake.com







From 'ozwildlife'


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's another pic.
I have a couple of them living in my backyard, they're way harder to catch then blueys tho :x and they're much stronger to hold.

Oh, and the pic is from Cogger.


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

not a bad looking skink


----------



## longtom (Jul 10, 2005)

mullet a very easy skink to keep out doors in brisvegas


----------



## danw (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

That would be awesome.


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

You breed your's longtom??


----------



## longtom (Jul 10, 2005)

another these guys will take musroom from your hand but you cant pick mine up


----------



## longtom (Jul 10, 2005)

well i have or should i say they bred themselves allido if feed them


----------



## longtom (Jul 10, 2005)

well i have or should i say they bred themselves allido is :lol: feed them


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

How much do you usually sell the babies for mate?


----------



## junglemad (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

Here is a pic of two that I saw when we went on holidays last September to the Gold Coast. There is a place called O'Reilly's Guesthouse at Mount Lamington. On the rainforest walk within the first 10 metres I heard a rustle in the litter and saw a pair of Land Mullets around the 2 feet or even a touch more.
I resisted Schappelling them into my backback and took a photo instead.


----------



## danw (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

Thanks for the photo's guys.they are awesome


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

My land mullets are the most pathetic bunch of lizards ever. Especially Marcia which i have introduced on this site a few times. I have even been able to tame my King Skinks including the one including the one with the wild history. All i need now is to add some Yakka skinks to the collection and i'll be complete. 
Simone


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

By the way here is a pic of me and Marcia cuddling.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Simone.


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*

We get alot of King skinks around here on the costal areas. On some of the offshore islands you would have to be blind not to see them. They're always walking around in the picknick areas looking for food scraps. The juvies have little yellow spots on them.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Land mullet*



> Is melbourne too cold for them or can they be kept outside in melbourne too?



We used to find these buggas round Gloucester way.
For those who don't know what it's like there, try -12C overnights and as low as 1C day time temps at times. The frost used to burn off around lunch time


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 12, 2005)

i've spent a countless hours searching for all sorts of reptiles in the wild (and my old truancy officer will back me up), and i have only come across one land mullet and that was after a bush fire, i picked him up and he was hissing mad he had a big burn on his side.

would have been easy 60cm long, i looked after him for a couple of weeks then took him back to the river bank and let him go in all the Privet bush.


----------



## danw (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey all what do you feed them? anything that they especially like?


----------



## longtom (Jul 15, 2005)

nearly any thing a blue tongue would special favorite is mushrooms and id assume different ones you often find growing in rainforests


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 15, 2005)

Blackberries,strawberries, mango banana especially mushies. lettuce apple any sort of fruit or vegie mine likes a bit of tomatoe occasionally. Silkworms are great but Marcia eats them like Smarties. 
She also has pinkies too.

Simone


----------



## Caveman (Jul 15, 2005)

The problem i've found with melbourne is that we don't get anywhere near as many clear days. I dont know the exact figures but you can look up weather patterns for the last 25yrs or whatever. Although our max and min temps are very similar to a lot of areas we get half the amount of clear cloud free days so surface temps are way different.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't leave my land mullets outsoors during winter. This year i brought them in before it turned cool. The previous two years she has gotten a cold from being left outside. I don't want to risk it any further.

Simone.


----------

